# coding for washout /debridement of abdomen



## dollyfader (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello  
Surgeon did washout and debridement of open abdomen plus negative pressure dressing

What would be the codes  any suggestions??::


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 20, 2011)

*Negative Pressure Wound Treatment*

Unless the surgeon documented the extensive debridement of necrosis of abdominal wall (CPT 11005), you'll just be coding the VAC dressing (which requires some washout and debridement) ... depending on size of wound treated (described in square centimeters).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

